# Auslesen der Festplatte



## Pilldriver (19. Januar 2002)

Hi,

ich habe schon auf diversen seiten meinen Festplatteninhalt gesehen. Alos ich meine das sich ein kleines Fenster öffnet und ich da meine gesamt C Festplatte sehe,

Wisst ihr wie der HTML-Code dafür ist, wenn ja wie.

Danke im vorraus

Pilldriver


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. Januar 2002)

Ein einfacher Link:




file:///C:/


----------

